# Tornado nano wicking



## JsPLAYn

Hi..

So I have switched to the rba deck and have built and wicked numerous times

I have tried diferent methods then it either leaks if wicked too thin or dry hits above 30watts if wicked too tight

Anyone have experience with this and have managed to master wicking on this tank?

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Jellytot

i have the older one, not the nano but the build is the same, you have to fluff out your cotton as much as you can i found, you have to make sure that the juice holes are completely blocked, you can lightly push the cotton from the back to make sure it sits flush on the inside of the chimney bottom part. Also you have to make sure the cotton goes to the bottom of the platform. I usually cut it a little bit longer, like 5mm longer so that it kind of curves on the way to the coil, helps block the holes. It is definately not the easiest tank to wick, takes trial and error to get it just right, but if you find the balance between amount and density of wicking the thing is beast.


----------



## Keyaam

Drop me a whatsapp. Will assist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Thanks @Jellytot I seem to have managed to stop the leak amd it wicks well with airflow completely open but I can't chain vape tho. 2 pulls and wait a few seconds so maybe I must try wicking just a teeny bit lighter

@Keyaam .. incoming watsapp 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Yiannaki

jsplayn said:


> Thanks @Jellytot I seem to have managed to stop the leak amd it wicks well with airflow completely open but I can't chain vape tho. 2 pulls and wait a few seconds so maybe I must try wicking just a teeny bit lighter
> 
> @Keyaam .. incoming watsapp
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters



I rebuilt the nano last night using the method found in this video 



The video is a little lengthy and draw out but it works perfectly.


----------



## JsPLAYn

Thanks @Yiannaki will check it out 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn

So my problem has been fixed.. great vape now and no leaks

Thanks @Keyaam .. always a true helping hand indeed 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

jsplayn said:


> So my problem has been fixed.. great vape now and no leaks
> 
> Thanks @Keyaam .. always a true helping hand indeed
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


Curious to know how you guys did it.  please share

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rather simple If u ask me lol.. its just u need the knw how and as @Keyaam has shown me it's all about fluffing and making sure the juice holes are plugged well but NOT plugged tight. When it's fluffed at ends and u tuck it and it gets juiced up then it swells and prevents leaks but leave the tips exposed to soak up juice well whilst vaping 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

@Yiannaki did you get it right? I've read some bad reviews on this tank but it's such a blast I want to see people get it right.


----------



## Yiannaki

M5000 said:


> @Yiannaki did you get it right? I've read some bad reviews on this tank but it's such a blast I want to see people get it right.



i did indeed. would you like me to see if i can post a little vid of it?


----------



## M5000

Yiannaki said:


> i did indeed. would you like me to see if i can post a little vid of it?



Thanks for offering, I'm managing so far, this RTA is being good to me and I'm thoroughly enjoying it. I tried the gimmicky glass and for the life of me I can't see the juice level through it!


----------

